# My Counter-Strike Keeps Freezing up!



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hi,

On my Steam Counter-Strike my mouse and sometimes my keyboard freeze up while I am on counter-strike. This is not lag because it happends on all the servers I go on and I have a low ping. I had a cordless keyboard and mouse but I swapped it to a cord mouse and keyboard but still the problem persists. Please any help?


----------



## aric49 (Apr 25, 2004)

HMMM.... Well this is just a stab in the dark, but it could be one of the problems below..

1) Virus 
2) Spyware
3) Not fastenough prosessor and or not enough ram

check all of these!


----------



## Di3t_C0ke (Nov 27, 2003)

im no expert but could it be his powersupply, wats the watts on ur P/S


----------



## Fuse (Jun 20, 2004)

Well judging by his sig he deffinatly has good enough specs to play cs, i played cs on my comp with 128 mb ram 500 mhz processor heh heh. Might conflictions with video driver or something try chainging your video mode in CS to D3D or OpenGL


----------



## Sneefy (Jun 29, 2004)

i have 992 ddr ram and i cant play cs cos of some wsaeintr packet error 
ENEONE?


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

reinstal cs and also too mcuh ram can slow a computer down you know.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

ok i have done all of those things but still no luck. I have no spyware on my computer, i scanned my computer with mcaffe virus scan and found nothing. CS used to work with me but for some reason it jams up a bit???


----------



## Fuse (Jun 20, 2004)

Like i said contact Sierra tech support, it would have to be some sort of driver conflictions etc. Only thing i might think of that could work is updating DirectX.


----------



## WILL_SIN (Jun 30, 2004)

Mcafee doesnt find spyware, and as for the too much RAM I have 2 sticks of RAM 1 is 512 the other is 256 if I put just the 512 in CS runs fine if I put the 2 sticks in CS runs Mega slow. I format my hard drive every few months(you are really meant to format 1 time every 6 months so I have head) and find cs runs good, but when I start putting Day of Defeat and the rest in it seems to slow it down even with auto update of (that steam updating the game not windows update.....


----------



## Aetius (Jun 29, 2004)

nickelodeon said:


> hi,
> 
> On my Steam Counter-Strike my mouse and sometimes my keyboard freeze up while I am on counter-strike. This is not lag because it happends on all the servers I go on and I have a low ping. I had a cordless keyboard and mouse but I swapped it to a cord mouse and keyboard but still the problem persists. Please any help?


I encountered a similar problem with steam on my computer, I found out the steam automatic update program ran everytime i started up steam. I turned off the auto-updater and it works fine now, hope that helps :up:


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

WILL_SIN said:


> Mcafee doesnt find spyware, and as for the too much RAM I have 2 sticks of RAM 1 is 512 the other is 256 if I put just the 512 in CS runs fine if I put the 2 sticks in CS runs Mega slow. I format my hard drive every few months(you are really meant to format 1 time every 6 months so I have head) and find cs runs good, but when I start putting Day of Defeat and the rest in it seems to slow it down even with auto update of (that steam updating the game not windows update.....


I scanned my computer for viruses with mcaffe and then i scanned for spyware using Spybot and Adaware


----------

